# X-trail 2.2 td (yd22) and high rpm when cold



## tomder (Feb 22, 2009)

greetings. 

I am new on this forum but read lot on it already. Wanted to say Great job!

I would highly appreciate if you could help me with subjected problem before I will got to the garage and pay huge amount of money. 
Well questions are actually two ;-)

1. when I start the car at morning and wont let it run for 2-5 min without moving it will keep high rpm while changing gear. basically if I accelerate to 2000rpm it will stay this way (not sure for how long). 

question is: is it something I should worry about? I believe I bought this car like that already and is it not causing any problems really and when it worms up a bit it will go away anyway.

2. when I drive above 60mph (around 90kmh) it feels like there possibly is a play somewhere in suspension can feel something like that on the steering wheel. it isnt big neither i can hear anything but ....

question is: does it mean I need to replace some joints or something? how to check what? would I be able to do it myself? (just bought service manual) 

Appreciate any advise.

Many thanks
Tom


----------

